# How many Private Messages do you have?



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 718


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Actual PMs? I don't know. Not too many.

I have that thing turned on where it sends me a PM when someone replies to my posts. So it looks like I have a lot of PMs but I really don't. I could probably count the number of people I've talked to privately here with less than ten fingers.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

just 1


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Zip


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

There are only 16 because I just cleaned it out. I had ~900 at one point.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

142 because almost all are quote notifications and I've never deleted them.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

63


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

> Private Messages: Unread 13, Total 1143.


Trying to catch up now


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I have messages from when I was quoted. Other then that I have a couple of private messages from milleniumman75 I don't think he is a fan.


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

3...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

43..


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

373



missingno said:


> I have messages from when I was quoted. *Other then that I have a couple of private messages from milleniumman75 I don't think he is a fan*.


LMAO, ditto.

I get a warning from him after almost every post I make


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

934


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

66.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

44


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

628.
They go back to 2008 though because I never bother deleting them. Several pages worth are just quote notifications, I rarely ever get any other PMs.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

110 at the moment but probably over 250 counting ones ive deleted. But ive probably had less than 20 actual pms in total.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

A grand total of 18.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I had 447 total PMs, but I just deleted all the quote notifications. So 398 PMs from other people so thats what I voted.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Once I get rid of all the ones from quote notifications, 153. I've probably deleted some of them.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I had 1000 yesterday... :um I have 847 now after deleting some.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

91 n.n


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Over 500 in inbox. Deleted many before space was added. Mostly me supporting people who approached me, either in personal or diagnostic matters, or helping with homework. It looks like I was born to support, but others had to initiate.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A lot - but not because of being popular


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

352 because I have it set to PM me when I am quoted
other than that I am like /worst/ at replying to messages I'm only good at IMing okay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

696 at the moment, deleted around 400 a month ago or so.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

71-80 haha
this is counting the sent ones too.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

0 x 2... I've never even gotten one ;(


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

452 but 95% of them are just the "you were quoted in the thread..."-messages


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

87


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

455 but I deleted all once before.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I have zero unread, but 6 total.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None right now. I usually delete them pretty fast. I've probably only had 30 or so since I've been here. 

I have over 1,300 VMs though. :yes


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have 532 but I've mever deleted any lol. My PM's are only from four different people.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

50. bunch of old ones, never deleted em


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

888.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

69


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

837


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

730. But then most of those will be quote notifications, and its been over a year since I deleted any (I think).


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I imagined most of u = 500 lololol,,,,,,


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

8.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Some people have over 1,000 (?) 

You should have also asked how many are unread. I have four, all of which are from moderators (at the time).


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Over 300. I haven't deleted any for a very long time.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

420. Teehee... That's only because I use the "PM me when I'm quoted" feature though. I have maybe 40ish actual PMs. Most of which are buried under the quote notifications.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

errrrr im 98% fulll.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I use to bounce off the full amount. Wasn`t it like 500 a few years ago, now I am pretty fine. Delete all when it gets full


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

0  .... I did only join today though


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wait Inbox or Total? 

I have 203 in my inbox, and 361 total.. But I voted for my inbox one.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I delete old messages at a certain point so right now only two


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

currently 587 but I clean out my inbox when it gets close to being full


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 40 over a 3 year time span with almost all being infractions and people quoting me. How the hell do some of you have hundreds of legit private messages? share the love.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 2.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Right now, I have 944. I never received PM's for quotes before.

I get sick and tired of reaching the 1,000 limit :bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

3. Nobody loves me.:rain


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you guys actually save your private messages and fondle yourself over the numbers? Seems legit. :um I delete them once I read dem, unless it's someone especially awesome. :um

Thanks for Understanding.
Best regards,


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I dont delete cos of ocd.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

1000, all of them are from your mum.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Haha.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Think I've gotten 6-12 total since I joined, maybe less.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

134 so far.

Haven't deleted any messages yet. I'm gonna let it fill up and see how long it takes to get 1,000.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

229 over the course of 2 years. I'm not popular, just message the same people back and forth a lot.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Just 1


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

10 that I haven't replied to yet. (sorry to anyone I never replied to...I get SA with PMing sometimes  )

In total, 300-something. All of it hate mail. (kidding)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've never deleted any PMs except for quote notifications, and in 2 years I've gotten 97 PMs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

26, I never send PMs, I only respond when I get them.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

722 right now. I had to clear it out about six months ago because it was full.

Jealous?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

17,644


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

22 PMs that aren't notifications since September of last year. That's a rate of 2.444 PMs a month. A busy time for me. I forecast a new rate of 1.778 PMs per month.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

63. Most of which are quote notifications. >__< 
Could have had more but I suck at conversations. There's some actual ones I never replied too but I think I've waited too long to reply now... I get scared ****less when people send me messages, and I feel like an *** when I can't respond.


----------



## Questiona (Jun 5, 2012)

0 :cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

141.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate the PM limit being at 1000. My PM box keeps getting full easily, I cleaned it out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

632


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

715 in total and 704 for quotes.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

300 or so between a few people.

Slowing down now that there's an IM function though


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

748, mostly from boyfriend.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inbox = 436

Total = 97% full. Seems I hoard in the digital world every bit as well as I do in the physical.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Only a few, mostly from the same person 

(Insert Forever alone meme here)


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

3


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

0


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

3. I delete them.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

254


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

373


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

161 mostly notifications. I save them just to not feel so lonely, lol


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

531.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

602, i deleted some a while ago too.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1000


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

17, 000, 0000 and counting


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Not enough.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

812.

On other websites you can pay to get upgraded storage. I would chip in for unlimited messages so I never have to delete.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have had more than two thousand private messages ,but I had to delete it two times.Now I have like 900PMs .


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

277 
(what is the point of this thread?)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> 277
> (what is the point of this thread?)


Popularity contest


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Popularity contest


Then I already lost


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Few but not important.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

82, but probably about 60 from talking to other poeple.... the rest is from when people quoted me


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

307


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

184, a lot are from the same people and the most recent one other then my boyfriends was sent almost a year ago. Not sure why I don't get more.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Inbox contains 520 messages. 

I used to have the quote notification enabled though.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

0


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

i have like 4 lol, i guess i don't really message other people on here that much so its no surprise i only have a few.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

41 or so. Many are just warnings.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

15 

All of 'em are the "You were quote in..." type. :um


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

What are these PMs you speak of? 

I definitely don't have any of them.


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

0 no one talks to me lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

0.


----------

